

History of Yahoo CEOs: Tenure vs. Stock Price - boh
http://waxy.org/2012/05/history_of_yahoo_ceos_tenure_vs_stock_price/

======
thereallurch
From the graph it looks like there is no correlation. Does this count splits?

